# $850 for new eastern nighttrain on jensen



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Purple saves $50! thats a great price, you'd never be able to build a brand new dj cheaper than that with the same quality.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+09.aspx

I have an 07. solid bike


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone know the geometry? I couldnt find it on their site, odd...

They claim sub 30lb, do you know if that claim is true with yours?


----------



## Minx20 (Oct 4, 2009)

ronnyg801 said:


> Does anyone know the geometry? I couldnt find it on their site, odd...
> 
> They claim sub 30lb, do you know if that claim is true with yours?


Not sure on the exact frame spec but everyone that I have talked to say the frame / bike feels more like a BMX 24" bike - TT angle to seat tube is sharper / lower slung.

Was about to get one but ended up getting a Haro 1.3 after I was able to ride a previous year model firsthand to see the fit of it.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

my thunderbird is 32-ish and the shock and handle bars are super heavy. sub 30 on a night train is legit.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

ronnyg801 said:


> Does anyone know the geometry? I couldnt find it on their site, odd...
> 
> They claim sub 30lb, do you know if that claim is true with yours?


I think mine for an 07 was quoted at 31.5, I've never weighed it but it seems about right to me.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Sub 30lbs, decent cranks, and an Argyle....all for less than $900... sweet deal


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

^^^AGREED

Im also a fan of purple


----------



## Jonjon619 (Oct 20, 2009)

this might be a lil off topic but which do you think is a better bike?

09 black market 357 complete

or

09 eastern night train complete?

cant decide on which to get..


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the eastern way more!

The deal Jenson running is amazing plus the Argyle 318 is leaps and bounds greater than a DJ3 fork. Also an Argyle 318 will cost you $350 which is the cheapest I've found brand new.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, if they're the same price, I think the better fork on the NT makes me lean more towards it. I haven't ridden the NT, but the geo on the 357 is very nice.


----------



## Jonjon619 (Oct 20, 2009)

thanx guys.
the reason why, i asked was cuz i can get the 357 for $600 
and the NT for $850.


----------



## mxrcr222 (Oct 16, 2008)

I got the Eastern thunderbird....brought the Jenson ad into my local bike shop and got it for $750? honestly I cant remember exactly...Paid a little more then what Jenson had it for, but I like to support local shops...plus no shipping.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

mxrcr222 said:


> I got the Eastern thunderbird....brought the Jenson ad into my local bike shop and got it for $750? honestly I cant remember exactly...Paid a little more then what Jenson had it for, but I like to support local shops...plus no shipping.


Wow, I've never heard of local shops doing that. The owner of the one I worked for probably would have laughed in your face and kicked you out of the store.


----------



## mxrcr222 (Oct 16, 2008)

wow sounds like a nice guy....not!!! its a buyers market, the company I work for price matches like crazy....its what you have to do to drum up business....just how it is right now.


----------



## Jonjon619 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just order my self one of these babies last night and should be comin in next week. Can't wait!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

yiew just ordered one


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I bought one from jenson too and i can't stop riding it. I changed the chain ring and chain out. The bike definitely has a smaller compartment. Depending on your height, it may be a little difficult to pedal while sitting. I highly recommend picking one up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ragman (Aug 12, 2008)

E86 said:


> I bought one from jenson too and i can't stop riding it. I changed the chain ring and chain out. The bike definitely has a smaller compartment. Depending on your height, it may be a little difficult to pedal while sitting. I highly recommend picking one up. :thumbsup:


I bought a Eastern Thunderbird from Jenson a few months ago. Its basically the same as the Nighttrain with a much cheaper fork. I love the bike but I think I should have spent the extra for the Nighttrain to get the Argyle fork although I haven't had any problems with the RST Space. I have a set of Juicy 3's that I might throw on when I get around to it. By the way, why did you change the chainring and chain and what did you replace them with?


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

The 25T/9T combo was too easy to pedal. I am used to a 36T/ with a 11/26 cassette. I put an Animal 30T sprocket and a Shadow Conspiracy Interlok chain. Other than that the bike is awesome. I would definitely recommend one to anyone:thumbsup:


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

E86 said:


> The 25T/9T combo was too easy to pedal. I am used to a 36T/ with a 11/26 cassette. I put an Animal 30T sprocket and a Shadow Conspiracy Interlok chain. Other than that the bike is awesome. I would definitely recommend one to anyone:thumbsup:


either you're talking about a 20" wheel Eastern, or you've got that gear ratio wrong. 25-9 is typical on a 20". but that same ratio does not work the same for bigger wheel bikes. you have to multiply wheel diameter as part of the formula. 25/9 *X 20* = *55.5* gear inches.

55 is the magic gear inches number you should be shooting for if you want an "all-around" single speed. it's the classic bmx gear (44/16 X 20 =55).

but with 26" wheels, 25/*12 *X 26 = *54 *gear inches. close to the same but slightly spinnier. the lower the gear inches number, the spinnier it is....

if you were running 9 in the back on a 26, you'd want only a 19 or 20t sprocket up front.


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

The 25T sprocket and 9T rear gear is what is provided by Eastern. It is way too easy to pedal for me, so that is why I went with the 30/9. I normally ride my 4X bike with a 36T/ 11-26 cassette. I guess to each there own. Thanks for the gear lesson.


----------



## ragman (Aug 12, 2008)

My Thunderbird came with 25/12 gearing. The problem with my bike is the chain is tight and then you rotate the pedals 180 degrees the chain is loose. Probably the chainring is out of round so I think I'll change it and go up a couple of teeth while I'm at it.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

https://www.jensonusa.com/search/?s=eastern

they are still available !


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

For those of you that are riding these, what kind of parts spec would you rate these at? Are the parts any good, have you upgraded anything? The other question is how is the construction of the frame, the reason I ask is where the top tube and down tube meet the headtube looks like that would be a weak point on the frame as this part of the frame gets alot of stress from jumping, many other DJ bikes have braces between this area to strengthen the frame. I am interested in purchasing one at this price but am concerned about the above questions before I hit the buy button. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

dirtbiker said:


> For those of you that are riding these, what kind of parts spec would you rate these at? Are the parts any good, have you upgraded anything? The other question is how is the construction of the frame, the reason I ask is where the top tube and down tube meet the headtube looks like that would be a weak point on the frame as this part of the frame gets alot of stress from jumping, many other DJ bikes have braces between this area to strengthen the frame. I am interested in purchasing one at this price but am concerned about the above questions before I hit the buy button. Thanks for your feedback.


The brakes absolutely suck, have no modulation and should be replaced (I am switching to Formula RX's) but other than that all the components are pretty solid in terms of durability. The rims and spokes are indestructible as far as I can tell and the fork is wonderful. The only bad thing I have heard is that the bars weigh quite a bit, but I have not yet weighed them myself. By the way, that was for the nighttrain not the thunderbird.


----------



## ridn (Dec 2, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> https://www.jensonusa.com/search/?s=eastern
> 
> they are still available !


These are 24 inch wheels right?

I know this sounds stupid but i actually could'nt tell. I used to have a STP2 but it got stolen a while back. Now im just rockn my 20'' S&M LAF (raw) w/ sea foam green wheels. just finished the bike (24lb). No brakes, No Pegs no more. Looking to get my next MTB DJ. Are most people running 24 or 26in wheels in the scene?


----------



## ragman (Aug 12, 2008)

ridn said:


> These are 24 inch wheels right?
> 
> I know this sounds stupid but i actually could'nt tell. I used to have a STP2 but it got stolen a while back. Now im just rockn my 20'' S&M LAF (raw) w/ sea foam green wheels. just finished the bike (24lb). No brakes, No Pegs no more. Looking to get my next MTB DJ. Are most people running 24 or 26in wheels in the scene?


The Eastern Thunderbird has 26 inch wheels. Don't know what most people are running now since there aren't too many DJers around here (upstate NY). Now that there is a new DJ park in town I expect to see a lot more. By the way, some people have complained about the brakes on the Thunderbird (Tektro cable actuated). I expected to change mine right away with some Avid Juicy 3's I took off my DH bike but after the Tektro's broke in they weren't that bad for what I need. I may still change them but only because I have a spare set, I wouldn't run out and buy a new set. By the way, my friends Thunderbird only came with a rear brake while I got F & R, and we both bought from Jenson!


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

i'm looking to pick up a thunderbird off jensonusa,its says its a one size fits all frame,but i'm 6'3,do you think i will fit on it?


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I think you may be too tall. The toptube is only 21.5. I am 5'11" and it is a tight compartment. If you are not going to sit down and pedal, you should be fine. They are great street/dirt jump/pumptrack bikes.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

these are still available. now, down to $819. very good deal considering the Argyle fork would be $350 by itself.

http://jensonusa.com/store/product/BI284R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+09.aspx


----------



## DAM (Oct 5, 2009)

I had the t-bird and the geo fetl very good. As for parts I would change out the stem and bars. The stem if tightened or over tightened will dent the steer tube or egg shape it and make it hard to keep the headset tight. Put a MTB stem on. As for the 22.2 bars, well I bent them after a few days of jumping. I'm 6'3" and about 200lbs.


----------



## DAM (Oct 5, 2009)

kremecheze said:


> i'm looking to pick up a thunderbird off jensonusa,its says its a one size fits all frame,but i'm 6'3,do you think i will fit on it?


The cockpit will feel small at first but there are guys your size ridding 20" BMX. The smaller bike is easier to through around but less room for error. I liked my T-bird but I ended up upgrading to a BLK MRKT MOB 22.5 TT. Feel more confident on this for big DJ but a little harder to man handle. For the price and if your just getting into DJ it's a smokin' deal and you can always down the road get a better or different size frame.


----------

